# 📷 THE PHOTOGRAPHY THREAD 📷



## Fizzii (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi! 
This is the thread where you and I can post our photography! If you like a picture you took, share it here! 
If you have questions about photography, ask here! 

It doesn't matter if you take photos on a flip phone or 5D mark III, it's the person behind the camera that makes a photo!

The only rule is that the photos you share must be your own c:

Enjoy!


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 25, 2016)

I just took ad edited this c:


----------



## kelpy (Mar 25, 2016)

Fizzii said:


> View attachment 167952
> I just took ad edited this c:



I don't do photography but oh mmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy goooooodnnnesssss Fizzii that looks amazing.


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 25, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I don't do photography but oh mmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy goooooodnnnesssss Fizzii that looks amazing.



Thank you so much! I do photography A-level aha C:


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 25, 2016)

This is the best photo I have on hand lmao

Stupid IG won't let you save a pic for some reason, so here's a link haha xD 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCl-bYkGKaY/?taken-by=l_cocoabean


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 25, 2016)

Here are a few I pulled off my Instagram 
http://imgur.com/a/gjnsP
I have tons more but they're in my laptop atm


----------



## N e s s (Mar 25, 2016)

I call copy right on this, you stole the emoji's from my photography thread. Copy right price comes down to 10 TBT.

nevertheless i'll still use this often.


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> This is the best photo I have on hand lmao
> 
> Stupid IG won't let you save a pic for some reason, so here's a link haha xD
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCl-bYkGKaY/?taken-by=l_cocoabean



I liked it for you c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



White Claw said:


> Here are a few I pulled off my Instagram
> http://imgur.com/a/gjnsP
> I have tons more but they're in my laptop atm



I love them omg <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> I call copy right on this, you stole the emoji's from my photography thread. Copy right price comes down to 10 TBT.
> 
> nevertheless i'll still use this often.



I didn't realise you had a photography thread pls forgive >.<


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 25, 2016)

At a wedding a few weeks back c:


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 25, 2016)

omg finally a thread i can show my love to   here are some of my fav photos i have taken in the pass .i will post more when i can find them~


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2016)

Spoiler: Lots of images


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 25, 2016)

My betta fish Pumpkin



- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Spoiler: Lots of images



Love the flower / nature  picture it really petty ,i also love the PUMPKIN its huge


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 25, 2016)

momiji345 said:


> My betta fish Pumpkin
> 
> View attachment 168001View attachment 168002View attachment 168003
> 
> ...



I really like the flower and kitty pictures ^.^


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 27, 2016)

I love taking nature photos!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2016)

I haven't been taking too many photos lately, but here are some from my photography blog that I am somewhat proud of:



Spoiler: Big Pics(and a dead thing)






























































































IDk why the sizes are all weird, but whatever, I mostly like taking pictures of nature, I don't really like people so... it kind of makes sense.


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 28, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I haven't been taking too many photos lately, but here are some from my photography blog that I am somewhat proud of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow , the moth picture is beautiful 0----0 Below more picture i took enjoy


Spoiler: PIC BIRDS


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Mar 28, 2016)

momiji345 said:


> Wow , the moth picture is beautiful 0----0 Below more picture i took enjoy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PIC BIRDS
> ...



These are great!!! I adore birds, especially birds of prey! Stunning!


----------



## momiji345 (Mar 28, 2016)

painchri589 said:


> These are great!!! I adore birds, especially birds of prey! Stunning!



Thank you ,I was with my dad and we went to the bird of pry where they help orphans and keep birds that can no long go back to the wild 

MORE PICTURE ~YAHOOO


----------



## himeki (Mar 31, 2016)

I don't really take pictures much, but here are a few I took on my phone at a zoo trip last summer :3


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 31, 2016)

I love all your photography!!
Here are a few more of mine I found;



Spoiler: Photos


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## pickle inkii. (Apr 2, 2016)

momiji345 said:


> Thank you ,I was with my dad and we went to the bird of pry where they help orphans and keep birds that can no long go back to the wild
> 
> MORE PICTURE ~YAHOOO
> View attachment 168192View attachment 168189View attachment 168188View attachment 168193View attachment 168190View attachment 168186View attachment 168191View attachment 168187



Golly, those pictures are beautiful! What camera do you use?


----------



## N e s s (Apr 2, 2016)

Spoiler: Warning: Huge images























I actually took a few of these today as a matter of fact. I'm a really big fan of the last one!


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 3, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Huge images
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That last one is beautiful! Do you have Photoshop or lighroom to edit it?


----------



## creamyy (Apr 3, 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## N e s s (Apr 3, 2016)

Fizzii said:


> That last one is beautiful! Do you have Photoshop or lighroom to edit it?



No unfortunatly


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 4, 2016)

I just found some pictures from last summer c:


----------



## N e s s (Apr 9, 2016)

I took these today~



Spoiler: Click


----------



## N e s s (Apr 9, 2016)

This website doesn't seem too interested in photography :|


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 10, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I took these today~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click



I like your railroad picture and the spikey flowers. Very nice. =]


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 10, 2016)

N e s s said:


> This website doesn't seem too interested in photography :|



I know :c
I really like your railroad one too!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Click me!


----------



## N e s s (Apr 10, 2016)

I liked the flower ones that you took c:

Also jeez, I uploaded a photo to the imgur community of a 3 leaf clover and I got like 10 down votes in only a few minutes since it wasn't 4 leaf. Rough :|


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 10, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I liked the flower ones that you took c:
> 
> Also jeez, I uploaded a photo to the imgur community of a 3 leaf clover and I got like 10 down votes in only a few minutes since it wasn't 4 leaf. Rough :|



Thank you! And ddaammnn!?


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 10, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I liked the flower ones that you took c:
> 
> Also jeez, I uploaded a photo to the imgur community of a 3 leaf clover and I got like 10 down votes in only a few minutes since it wasn't 4 leaf. Rough :|



How do you know they disliked it for that reason though?


----------



## N e s s (Apr 10, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> How do you know they disliked it for that reason though?



Because there were commenters who said "its not even four leaf!" "I only pic the 4 leaf ones" "This is lame" and things like that. I just took the post down since I didn't really like the feedback I was getting on it.

In other words I just uploaded my road picture to Imgur and I got 6 upvotes on that so thats cool


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 10, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Because there were commenters who said "its not even four leaf!" "I only pic the 4 leaf ones" "This is lame" and things like that. I just took the post down since I didn't really like the feedback I was getting on it.
> 
> In other words I just uploaded my road picture to Imgur and I got 6 upvotes on that so thats cool



Yay! Well done c:


----------



## N e s s (Apr 11, 2016)

boop


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 17, 2016)

This is one of the better pictures I've gotten of my snake, i adore how crisp his scales came out in it.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Apr 17, 2016)

I did a photography work in 2014.

It's here


----------



## N e s s (Apr 17, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> I did a photography work in 2014.
> 
> It's here



Wow! Your work looks amazing!!! What technique did you use?


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Apr 17, 2016)

I am no professional but I used lights and darken the room. The model was wearing black clothing and the lights were pointed to her face. I also had a dark background behind the model. Then I edited in photoshop and that was the result. I'm surprised myself at the result XD


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Some pics I took today...THE IMAGES ARE HUGE AHH SORRY
IT'S MAGNIFIED IT NOO IT LOOKS EXTRA CRAPPY




































If anyone has any advice on how to improve, or some critique, I'd love to hear it! 
^~^


----------



## N e s s (Apr 17, 2016)

UGHHHH THAT DAFODIL PICTURE IS SO MUCH BETTER THEN MINE NIGHTMARES I'M JEALOUS AF


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

N e s s said:


> UGHHHH THAT DAFODIL PICTURE IS SO MUCH BETTER THEN MINE NIGHTMARES I'M JEALOUS AF



Lmaoo, no, I'm really not good at photography, but thanks ahahah

Show me yoursss!!


----------



## N e s s (Apr 17, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Lmaoo, no, I'm really not good at photography, but thanks ahahah
> 
> Show me yoursss!!








I HATE MINE I WANT YOURS.

I'M GOING OUT INTO THE RAIN RIGHT NOW AND I'M GOING TO FIND A ****ING DAFFODIL AND DO THAT


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

N e s s said:


> I HATE MINE I WANT YOURS.
> 
> I'M GOING OUT INTO THE RAIN RIGHT NOW AND I'M GOING TO FIND A ****ING DAFFODIL AND DO THAT



If you show me the pic, I'll swap with you m9

Wait wtf the pic just showed up now lmaoo 
It's good, what


----------



## Cosmic Gerbil (Apr 17, 2016)

Here are some from my sta.sh on Deviant Art.

http://sta.sh/02cl15415t7x An aurora over Worthing, January 2014.

http://sta.sh/0oas5spn2b4 Truro Cathedral.

http://sta.sh/0ix4l05b9ii Canal boats in Hinckley.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 17, 2016)

I just went outside in the rain for an hour an took...too many photos to count. In other words, here are 3 that i'm extremely proud of!









*At first, I didn't really like this one, but I kinda think it looks like an oil painting now! Its my shadow in a puddle with a raindrop coming down at the perfect second.*


----------



## N e s s (Apr 19, 2016)

boomp


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Apr 20, 2016)

Here's another work I did so years ago. They don't look like photos but they are.

Click me!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Here's another work I did so years ago. They don't look like photos but they are.
> 
> Click me!



holy **** did you take all these? (and yeah i can tell they are photos of some kind, it's not too hard to do if you know how )

<3


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Apr 20, 2016)

Moko said:


> holy **** did you take all these? (and yeah i can tell they are photos of some kind, it's not too hard to do if you know how )
> 
> <3



I did and the ideas behind it were mine too. I'm glad you like them


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> I did and the ideas behind it were mine too. I'm glad you like them



cool : D looks like early silent movies experimental stuff ^^

the book one (i assume since you had some umberto eco stuff had to look up the titles though) is my fav i think :3


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 20, 2016)

Ahh my mum just got me a new camera, so if anyone has any advice or anything, I'd love to here it x3


----------



## N e s s (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm not giving up on you, photography thread


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a lot of different cameras  from DSLRs, Leica film cameras, medium format cameras, but lately I've just been into using my iPhone + Snapseed.  It's amazing having a darkroom right at your fingertips















​


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 25, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> I have a lot of different cameras  from DSLRs, Leica film cameras, medium format cameras, but lately I've just been into using my iPhone + Snapseed.  It's amazing having a darkroom right at your fingertips
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BIG BOOTYFUL BUMP TO ALL THE AMAZING PHOTOGRAPHS HERE!


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 25, 2016)

I just had my photography exam! I'll upload the images later, or if you really want, they're the egg pics on my Instagram (@firefizzii)


----------



## Aali (Apr 25, 2016)

Subbing to this! I'm ging to be getting my late grandfather's camera, so I want to take photos like my mother does ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

Hmm, I'll see if I have some of my like 5-6 year old photos still left someplace


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Apr 25, 2016)

Some photos I took at my grandfather house

Click me!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 25, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Some photos I took at my grandfather house
> 
> Click me!



noice, reminds me a bit of some of my old photos.. used to take lots of nature-ish stuff way back


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Some photos I took at my grandfather house
> 
> Click me!



oooh these are really pretty! I especially like the last one.
I took a few really nice pictures but I'd have to take them off my phone and I'm feeling quite lazy right now lol


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi really like the first one and last last one of the apples in the basket c:


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 27, 2016)

yes, i like b&w a lot
















​


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 27, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> yes, i like b&w a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love black and white and your pictures are so interesting... I love this


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 27, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> I love black and white and your pictures are so interesting... I love this



Thank you so much! Yes, I have a pretty distinctive style.  You're going to love it, hate it or just think it's weird lol

I'm pretty surprised someone on this forum likes it!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, I have a pretty distinctive style.  You're going to love it, hate it or just think it's weird lol
> 
> I'm pretty surprised someone on this forum likes it!



bahah they are awesome, you..


----------



## Fizzii (May 1, 2016)

My final piece for my photography AS-Level ^


----------



## N e s s (May 1, 2016)

Maybe i'll upload some of my more recent photo's, i've been on a slight hiatus from photography


----------



## Fizzii (May 1, 2016)

Today's photos;


----------



## N e s s (May 1, 2016)

Ugh Fizzi why do you constantly need to crush me with how much better you are


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2016)

Aaaahh I love all your stuff. Might as well throw some old stuff here, they are from 2010-2011 I think and mostly taken where my grandma lives around here, enjoy c:


----------



## Nightmares (May 2, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> yes, i like b&w a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's that first picture of?


----------



## WAR X ILUSION (May 3, 2016)

Not that good at taking photos; but I am quite proud of this one I took.

(Taken with a Lumia 625. XD)

Here's the link; 'cause it's a bit too big!


----------



## N e s s (May 8, 2016)

Revived!

- - - Post Merge - - -






Revived!


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

^nice and yayness. posted some ol crap of mine somewhere above here too!


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2016)

I used to be really into photography a few years ago, but I mostly only took pictures of the lake during sunrise/sunset while I was walking. lol most of the other things I took pictures of were spiders/bugs and flowers so here's some of the lake photos. (I have like 483249732 so this is just a few)

they're really huge so click on it if u want full size



Spoiler





























I always wanted a macro lens but it never happened, rip.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2016)

@Zane noice noice. And yeah same here but idek I somehow never got one :c


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Blah I totally need to get more shizz up here when I'm not lazy how did I not find this thread earlier -w-


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 9, 2016)

Today I will share a work I did for school called abandonment. This work is about places in Portugal that were abandon.

Click me!


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Today I will share a work I did for school called abandonment. This work is about places in Portugal that were abandon.
> 
> Click me!



very beautiful -w- I love that yellow house :0


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> very beautiful -w- I love that yellow house :0



Thank you!  Yeah I am very insecure but I can even say what I did with this project was beautiful. Really abandoned places have their beauty.


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Thank you!  Yeah I am very insecure but I can even say what I did with this project was beautiful. Really abandoned places have their beauty.



They do, all your photos are really nice!


----------



## p e p p e r (May 10, 2016)

more images from my iPhone











​


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2016)

^v noice!

dumping some more ol' shizz here, enjoy!


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 10, 2016)

Well I guess you could say that I've replaced photography with art so I've stopped taking nature pics for years. ;n; Splurged all my money on Cintiq and a large iMac wheeze I miss my camera.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 17, 2016)

my view today


----------



## p e p p e r (May 21, 2016)

Photos from today at the beach with my iPhone















​


----------



## r00st3r3 (May 21, 2016)

Wait, where is all the furries? OHHHHH.... Photography... my bad.


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2016)




----------



## N e s s (May 21, 2016)

r00st3r3 said:


> Wait, where is all the furries? OHHHHH.... Photography... my bad.



Um, what is the joke supposed to be?


----------



## Fizzii (May 22, 2016)

got that spring vibe going on


----------



## N e s s (May 22, 2016)




----------



## SharJoY (May 23, 2016)

nvm


----------



## Calligrafist (May 23, 2016)

It has no editing, and was one of the first pictures I took on my phone.



Spoiler: flower pic that I took on my phone


----------



## SharJoY (May 23, 2016)

Calligrafist said:


> It has no editing, and was one of the first pictures I took on my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: flower pic that I took on my phone



Beautiful.  I love taking pics of flowers


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (May 23, 2016)

Haven't posted here in a while


Spoiler







Darn. All my files are too large xD


----------



## Fizzii (May 24, 2016)

I won't post them all but the best friend wanted some shots of her so we spent a photography lesson doing that lmao


----------



## Dolphishy (May 24, 2016)

It's been so long since I've taken any pictures, but here's one from a while back! I had to wake up early to catch the sunrise on the lake, and I am _NOT_ a morning person.


Spoiler








Only editing was slight rotation/cropping to correct the angle.


----------



## Aali (May 24, 2016)

Misti said:


> Took this one this the other day........I call it "peekaboo".
> 
> View attachment 173179



Awww, I love bird pictures. That's a cute purple house finch :3


----------



## Fizzii (May 24, 2016)

Dolphishy said:


> It's been so long since I've taken any pictures, but here's one from a while back! I had to wake up early to catch the sunrise on the lake, and I am _NOT_ a morning person.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That's so pretty omg


----------



## Dolphishy (May 25, 2016)

Fizzii said:


> View attachment 173129
> View attachment 173130
> View attachment 173131
> 
> got that spring vibe going on



Love the spring vibe! Flowers are one of my favourite subjects!


----------



## Fizzii (May 27, 2016)

From today c:


----------



## Dolphishy (May 31, 2016)

Fizzii said:


> From today c:



Those are all gorgeous! I love the vibrance of the pink flower.


----------



## SharJoY (Jun 13, 2016)

nvm


----------



## Fizzii (Jan 14, 2017)

I HAVEN'T BEEN ON IN MONTHS BUT I'VE DONE LOADS OF PHOTOGRAPHY
I also have 5 university offers for photography, including 2 unconditional offers C:


----------



## sej (Jan 14, 2017)

here are a few, i'm not very good but i enjoy it!


Spoiler:


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 15, 2017)

I've taken a few photo's to base my work off some primary sources for my art project. Not the greatest photographer, but it'll do.



Spoiler:


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 15, 2017)

I took some nice photos in New York this summer but I don't have them on my phone rip


----------



## starry-syzygy (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm no photographer, but I take a few pics here and there for fun. These are a few of my better ones.



Spoiler


----------

